# Dokdo is Korean territory!



## bluesky79 (May 20, 2008)

small island located in Korean East Sea called 'Dokdo'...
Dokdo was Korean land since A.D 512, and is still effective under Korean management in which people of Korea are inhabiting. 

However, Japan recently insisted Dokdo as their own land and even their teachers are demonstrating it in their learning guidebooks. 

Even though many countries including U.S Congress had passed resolutions concerning an imposition of Japan's apology on comfort women issue, Japan is far from repenting and yet trying to distort the history. 

Japan is insisting that Dokdo is their land because they had weaved Dokdo as their land in 1905 and dominated it during the second World War. 

Why can't Japan remember that they had abandoned all of rights and claims concerning Cho Sun's territory, Jejudo, Komundo, Ulleungdo(including Dokdo) in 1951 San Francisco Peace Treaty? 
Besides, there are many historical data proving that Dokdo is Korean land. 

And why does Japan do this after recording Dokdo as a Korean terriotory in their ancient documents, maps and Meiji government records of 19th century?

No matter what one says, Dokdo Island is a Korean terrotory.


----------



## bluesky79 (May 21, 2008)

The Korean government has recently decided to distribute english reports to worldwide Koreanology scholars during the later half of this year, notifying them that Dokdo is Korean territory.
Until now the Korean government has thought little of Japan's assertions of Dokdo being theirs due to the certainty of Dokdo being indeed Korean land. However, the Korean government has changed their standpoint as they decided that they could not let the Japanese government carry on with their shameless action and to actively notify the world of the truth.

One of the evidences of Dokdo being Korean territory can be found on maps. World maps made in foreign lands such as the "Wangbanjiyeo Map first made in 1594 by the Chinese, the "Entire Chosun Kingdom Map produced in 1737 by French geographer D'Anville clearly state the fact that Dokdo is Korean land. 

18th century Japanese maps clearly show that Dokdo is part of Chosun(Korea) land but Japan abruptly renamed Dokdo as Takeshima(Jukdo) unilaterally and incorporated it into the Shimane province in 1905. Using the above as a basis for asserting Dokdo as its land brings about a thought of whether Japan is trying to earn something from the dominion claims of Dokdo. Whatever intentions those of Japan may be, this is utterly unacceptable in international society and should rightly be censured.
There should be honest voices coming from a leader of sound judgement from Japan which would then be a true advanced nation.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 22, 2008)

lewbbs08 said:


> One of the evidences of Dokdo being Korean territory can be found on maps. World maps made in foreign lands such as the "Wangbanjiyeo Map first made in 1594 by the Chinese, the "Entire Chosun Kingdom Map produced in 1737 by French geographer D'Anville clearly state the fact that Dokdo is Korean land.



And who posessed where YOU live in 1594 and 1737?


----------



## mightypeon (Sep 24, 2008)

And now from a parallel world where ancient territorial claims have any real life weight:

Germany (legal successor of the Holy Roman Empire), claims Rome (Since the Holy Roman Empire saw itself as the successor of the Roman Empire) and with it everything Rome had conquered in 200 AD.
Greece, Turkey and Russia hotly objected these claims, all citing their own claiming on beeing Byzantiums successor, which in turn, saw itself as the only successor of the Roman Empire. 
However, both France and the Netherlands (the latter tracing themselfs back to the Kingdom of Lothairingia, on of the succesor states of Karl the great) also claim to be the heirs of Rome.

Although, in light of beeing a military dwarf, Mongolia recently claimed to be no longer enforcing its territorial claims on everything that Dschingis Khan conquered, China took up this claims citing it is a successor of the Mongol Yuan dnyasty, claiming large areas of Vietnam, Russia and Poland.

Although hotly divided upon the Polish claim to reintroduce the Polish Lithuanian Commonwealth (in its borders of 1399), Russia and Poland jointly refused and mobilided their forces. Germany announced its support for Poland, provided that the new commonwealth would maintain the western borders it had in 1399, germany also claimed to be the succesor-state of the Teutonic Order.
The Ukraine is under pressure from all sides to renounce its souvereignity, with Russia, Poland and Lithuania universally dismissing it as a German invention.

Tension are rising in the Balkans, as Greece, Italy, Russia, Austria, Turkey and Hungary all claim large tracts of land. 

In the Americas, the US is under joint English, Spanish, French and Russian pressure to give back lands illegally prucheased during its history. On a related note, Texas declared its independence, which led to a heavy handed reprisal by US forces, which is in turn claimed to be another US war for oil. 

Tensions in the near east are flaring up too, with Iran claiming to be Persia`s successor while Saudi Arabia aims to reinforce their territorial claims on everything that was conquered in the muslim advance around 800 AD.
Egypt is not amused, since having to defend against Saudi Arabia will make it more difficult for them to regain the borders carved by Ramses the second.


----------



## Neubarth (Nov 27, 2008)

bluesky79 said:


> small island located in Korean East Sea called 'Dokdo'...
> Dokdo was Korean land since A.D 512, and is still effective under Korean management in which people of Korea are inhabiting.
> 
> However, Japan recently insisted Dokdo as their own land and even their teachers are demonstrating it in their learning guidebooks.
> ...


 I am in total agreement with you on this, BlueSky.  Japan needs to be reminded of their past formal agreements.  They also need to stop their horribly outrageous propaganda in their schoolbooks.


----------



## we_ourselves (Dec 26, 2008)

Hokkaido Island is Soviet territory and the Spratlies are Chinese territory.


----------



## iksungheo (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear my American fellows ;

Be careful of Japanese politicians ! Someday, they may insist that Hawaii is Japanese territory simply because they once tried to acquire it.

Those days are long gone and those who tried to do it were punished as war criminals. Still, Japanese politicians seem to miss those days. They may send another fleet of Kamikaze to any territory in the world under the name of Japanese Peace Keepers.

How ridiculous !

Just like Hawaii is American territory without any dispute, Dokdo in the East Sea is Korean territory even if Japanese imperialists once tried to acquire it permanently.

Regards,


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2012)

And SKorea avoids neutral arbitration of the issue...I wonder why?

S Korea rejects Japan's proposal to take isle dispute to int'l court ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2012)

iksungheo said:


> Dear my American fellows ;
> 
> Be careful of Japanese politicians ! Someday, they may insist that Hawaii is Japanese territory simply because they once tried to acquire it.
> 
> ...





A predictably 'rational' take on the situation. 


Recently, a cafe in Seoul put up a big "No Japs Allowed" sign in front of their establishment. Would-be customers are not allowed inside until they loudly shout three times that the islands in dispute are South Korean territory. 

.....................................

Sometimes I'm disappointed...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2012)

Japan, S Korea play hot potato with Noda's protest letter ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2012)

FIFA sets date for S Korea Olympic banner case ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2012)

Clinton urges Japan, S Korea to 'lower temperature' over dispute ? Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## einlerner (Oct 31, 2012)

Now, it is the time for us human to resolve the border dispute by not military power, but dialogue.
Between Korea and Japan, there is a territorial dispute 'Takeshima'.
Now, the Island is occupied by Korean with their military power.
However, if international opinion can return the Takesima Island to the justifiable state, that is a great
progress for us human!
We hate the war!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2012)

You have to wonder why South Korea has refused to allow the International Court of Justice to mediate the dispute.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 31, 2012)

if South Korea went to war with Japan?

1. Who's side would we be on?

2. Would North Korea allie itself with South Korea?

On a humorous note, does North Korea need _Gangham Style_?


----------

